# Refinishing Dresser



## sotx23 (May 4, 2010)

Alright guys- going to dive off into my first refinishing job this fall. I am planning on stripping it with chemicals. I don't know what finish I am going to go with yet though..... I don't want to do a regular stain.... Thinking something a little more unique. Any ideas?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

You're gonna have quite a project on your hands..LOL

For a different stain finish...think some of the antique blues ...or antique off whites..

(unless you are married...in that case, just finish it in the color she tells you to. LOL)


----------



## rwnitro (Feb 11, 2010)

What kind of wood is that? Is there any particle board, if so you don't want to use a
chemical stripper. If you don't know the type of wood, I would take a drawer to a woodworker or someone that could tell you the wood type and start from there.


----------



## Oyster Dog (May 21, 2005)

Tortuga said:


> (unless you are married...in that case, just finish it in the color she tells you to. LOL)


This!


----------



## sotx23 (May 4, 2010)

No particle board..... Unsure on what exactly the wood is.


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Remove all hardware and remove each drawer and do separate. If wood surface, strip with paint remover, I prefer the jell, some like the liquid. Get all off as much as possible, then wipe down with an old t shirt and lacquer thinner, let dry for approx 2-3 hours. Sand as needed and clean again with the lacquer thinner. I would do the cabinet first, and then each drawer, therefore getting them off the floor or if you have room leave them for staining. Then stain with the color of your choice with some pieces of the old T shirt by applying and then removing for your preference. I use a light Oak or Fruitwood color and then with either a spray gun or apply by hand several coats of clear *Deft*, found at any good hardware store. The *Deft* will give you a very hard finish for years to come. I remove each drawer and stain and finish separately also and put back in the cabinet as finished. Any questions, pm me.


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

Chalk Paint. I can do it. Requires no stripping, just put it on.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

+1 on the *Deft*. I have been using for 30 years. No discoloration, just a clear finish.


----------



## sotx23 (May 4, 2010)

Baytownboy- many thanks man! It will be a few months, but I will post the finished product. Thanks again


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Forgot, when applying the* Deft,* I use the throw away rubber paint brushes, no streaks and no bristles left on the finish.
Another hint if the wood is too dark after removing the old finish, I have used bleach to lighten the original wood color, sand as needed and clean with lacquer again and then apply the color of stain I want.


----------



## Texas1960 (Jun 20, 2009)

All of the above are good advice. When I use over the counter stripper for small projects I use paint thinner to get the residue off and finish wipe with acetone. It gets the rest of the remaining residue off and dries fast.


----------



## sotx23 (May 4, 2010)

Finally got around to starting the dresser project this week. Knocking out the stripping a little at a time, hope to have it sanded down and ready for paint this weekend. 

Thinking about tying an antique finish, unsure on color as of now. Any advice on the antique finish?


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I just redid one for my wife. Stripped/sanded the top and mirror frame. Stained that a darker walnut color, the veneer wood was unique and had heavy grain/figuring. Sanded the remainder, including the drawer fronts and mirror supports. The style of it was such that I could sand it rather than strip, not a lot of trim or carving which would require stripping. But painted the entire bottom and mirror support arms semi gloss black with oil based paint. If I say so myself, it turned out very nice.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Ever thought about distressing it?

http://www.hgtv.com/handmade/how-to-distress-furniture/index.html


----------



## sotx23 (May 4, 2010)

HydraSports said:


> I just redid one for my wife. Stripped/sanded the top and mirror frame. Stained that a darker walnut color, the veneer wood was unique and had heavy grain/figuring. Sanded the remainder, including the drawer fronts and mirror supports. The style of it was such that I could sand it rather than strip, not a lot of trim or carving which would require stripping. But painted the entire bottom and mirror support arms semi gloss black with oil based paint. If I say so myself, it turned out very nice.


Let's see some pics!


----------



## sotx23 (May 4, 2010)

JFolm said:


> Ever thought about distressing it?
> 
> http://www.hgtv.com/handmade/how-to-distress-furniture/index.html


Haven't really heard about that... Maybe so, need to look at some color options.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Here is my "entertainment center", I bought it already done but I want to try it myself.


----------



## sotx23 (May 4, 2010)

What grit sand paper do I use on my belt sander?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

I use 200 grit on mine..to remove as much as possible as fast as possible...


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

from the picture your piece looks to be either birch or maple,niether of which are going to have a lot of grain once you get it stripped. I use Jack goddards to do all of my stripping , then wipe down with laquer thinner and then with vmp naptha. Let it dry ,then you can sand it and stain. Minwax makes a stain blocker that you can use to keep it from looking blotchy. Deft makes a good product, but i perfer McKloskys man of war spar varnish if i am brushing a piece, usually put on 4 to 5 coats lightly sanding between coats, with the first coat being thinned and the remaining coats getting progressivly thicker. After it has dried throughly, lightly ssand top with very fine wet or dry paper using water with a little liquid soap in it for lubericant.Then wax out.
Give me a call and i will try and explain it to you easier and faster than my typing
Jim 8322475551


----------

